# PA & NJ Addendum



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to an online copy of the document "PA & NJ Addendum - Insurance".

Uber's phone app wants me to agree to this document but the text is so small that it's illegible. I don't want to agree to anything regarding insurance that I can't read.


----------

